
Don't Tell Anyone, but We Just Had Two Years of Record-Breaking Global Cooling - startupflix
https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/climate-change-global-warming-earth-cooling-media-bias/
======
vixen99
Original author Aaron Brown writes "None of this argues against global
warming" and adds "my point is that statistical cooling outliers garner no
media attention. The global average temperature numbers come out monthly. If
they show a new hottest year on record, that's a big story. If they show a big
increase over the previous month, or the same month in the previous year,
that's a story. If they represent a sequence of warming months or years,
that's a story. When they show cooling of any sort—and there have been more
cooling months than warming months since anthropogenic warming began—there's
no story".

------
yesenadam
Gee..that publication seems to be all right-wing conspiracies and "Trump's
Critics Are Idiots" editorials. Such as this story. The thrust of it is, not
that there has apparently been cooling, but conspiracy theories about why that
isn't news - because of them evil stupid liberals/Democrats/socialists/etc.

